
NetworkManager 1.24.0 Released - lukastyrychtr
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2020-May/msg00003.html
======
chrisma0
Support for Opportunistic Wireless Encryption mode sounds great! Encrypted
communication without pre-shared keys:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8110](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8110)

